#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Smart Plant Instrumentation Intools 9.0 Training For Freshers and Experinced@Mumbai

## boyz211

Dear Friends ,

All those students as well as working guys interested in SPI training please register for the same.

Smart Plant Instrumentation 2009 is a software required in refinery , Oil n Gas projects in Instrumentation EPC companies.

Autocad/Microstation training shall also be provided.

Please provide your details on the mail id : samson.koshy211@gmail.com 

Details shall be mailed accordingly. Please register asap since the batch is going to commence soon.





  Similar Threads: Does the two week training at local bus depot count as in plant training? FREE training in PHP Development with GUARANTEED JOBS for freshers and experienced!! Smart Plant Instrumentation Intools 9.0 Training For Freshers and Experinced@Mumbai Recruitment of IT Freshers at Biz Technologies Pvt. Ltd. Mumbai : June, 2011 Production Engineer opening in Mumbai for Freshers

----------

